# Finally! Photos from Shala's first hunt test!



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Shala got her first HRC Started pass in August. There was a photographer who took some beautiful photos (stunning, I think). I wanted to order them all! But I limited myself to these - there was no way I couldn't commemorate her first ribbon! I received them last night, so I can now post them.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations! Those are gorgeous photos and Shala is really turning into a beautiful girl


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

How cute! Shala is darling!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Her Daddy is very, very proud of you guys, and so am I!! 
Love all the photos, but especially the first two.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

WOW! That first one (well all of them for that matter!) is absolutely amazing! She sure is pretty!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

How proud are you feeling right now!. Shala is stunning, what a talented pretty girl x


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Stunning!! Great job!!!! GO SHALA!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you both, great pictures of Shala. 
She's such a beautiful girl, I know you're very proud of her.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Nothing like seeing a very pretty bird dog!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Shala is just gorgeous!! You need to post pictures more often!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you for all the nice words. I was just stunned when I saw the pics. So nice to have a pro right there on the line. 



hotel4dogs said:


> Her Daddy is very, very proud of you guys, and so am I!!
> Love all the photos, but *especially the first two*.


 I got 8 x 10s of those two. They are getting framed and hung.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Gorgeous photos of a beautiful and talented girl. You are doing such a great job with her. I LOVE hearing about her adventures, travels and accomplishments. Mom Abby and Sis Sofie say Shala, YOU GO GIRL!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I agree more Shala pictures!
She is lovely.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Beautiful and incredibly accomplished!

NewfieMom


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful photos of a stunning little girl! You must be so proud of her


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Just seeing these...Beautiful pictures!!!! Hard to believe she's old enough already, I remember reading about you deciding on a name for her. I'm so happy for you both!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am even later in seeing this thread, but wanted to post what great pictures you have here !!


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

I missed this--really sorry ladies. Congrats from brother Kai.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

goodog said:


> I missed this--really sorry ladies. Congrats from brother Kai.


No apologies necessary!! Thank you! It was nice to see these pics again! 

I hear Kai is also doing some hunt training..?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito is counting on seeing at least a couple of his kids entered in Hunt Tests at National 2015 in Cincinnati!!!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I just have to share a photo of Shala's full brother Kai. I'm pretty sure Goodog won't mind


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Sweet Girl said:


> Shala got her first HRC Started pass in August. There was a photographer who took some beautiful photos (stunning, I think). I wanted to order them all! But I limited myself to these - there was no way I couldn't commemorate her first ribbon! I received them last night, so I can now post them.


WOW - so sorry I missed this thread! Gorgeous pictures! Stunning indeed.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Love the pictures of Shala and Kai. Is that picture of Kai at a dock diving event?


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Congrats to Shala:appl::appl::appl::appl: !!! Awesome shots!!!!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

TheZ's said:


> Love the pictures of Shala and Kai. Is that picture of Kai at a dock diving event?


 Yes, Kai has been dock diving -- and hunt training. A versatile boy like his dad.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

As long as I'm sharing "family photos" (on Shala's thread...) here is another brother from that litter - Yoshi. He has been doing agility.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Shala looks like she's doing what she was meant to do. And obviously comes from a very talented family.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Those pictures are stunning. What a beautiful and talented girl you have!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> Tito is counting on seeing at least a couple of his kids entered in Hunt Tests at National 2015 in Cincinnati!!!


Hoping to have Shala as one of them! Thankfully we have several more months to train and convince her it IS possible to finish and come into a sit with a bumper or bird still in her mouth! Simple return to hand is fine for Started, but I think she needs to finish for JH, am I right?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Nope, just has to put it in your hand!
The reason for wanting her to finish is really for tests after JH, because she will be sent right back out for another bird. It's much easier to do if she's sitting at your side, looking out, rather than facing you.
But in JH, pretty much anything goes  .



Sweet Girl said:


> Hoping to have Shala as one of them! Thankfully we have several more months to train and convince her it IS possible to finish and come into a sit with a bumper or bird still in her mouth! Simple return to hand is fine for Started, but I think she needs to finish for JH, am I right?


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

fourlakes said:


> I just have to share a photo of Shala's full brother Kai. I'm pretty sure Goodog won't mind



That is simply gorgeous! 

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

TheZ's said:


> Love the pictures of Shala and Kai. Is that picture of Kai at a dock diving event?


Tardy to the party-sorry, Yes that was Kai's first dock event

Thanks to The Mom of Kai's mom for posting our boy's pix. 

Shala is beautiful


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

Shala clearly has the "game" for the Nationals. We hope that will be the case with Brother, Kai too. 

Wow--Yoshi is a looker too. Agility==hmmmm..... 

Where did all of the lovely kids come from?? Could it be good genes? Or just Abby and Tito's sparkling personalities?


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

fourlakes said:


> As long as I'm sharing "family photos" (on Shala's thread...) here is another brother from that litter - Yoshi. He has been doing agility.


I should have commented on Yoshi earlier. Like Kai, he is handsome as can be. I am not at all surprised to find that he has athletic talent as well! Those of you who have the patience and stamina to work with your dogs and train them to bring out their best are to be respected by all of us who love the breed!

NewfieMom


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

*Thanks Abbys Mum*



goodog said:


> Tardy to the party-sorry, Yes that was Kai's first dock event
> 
> Thanks to Four Lakes -Abbys Mum for adding our boy's pix.
> 
> Shala is beautiful


Kai says " yes sis, it is possible to HOLD!"

See?


----------

